# Look what I caught



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I was catfishin and caught this.







it's a bowin

"fish all day , every day"


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Snakehead? Bowfin? Where'd you get it from? Always wanted to catch one of the two.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

I've never seen a bowfin caught before. Did he put up a good fight?


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah he fought like a cat but wasnt afraid to come to the surface. He was about 17 inch long and it's a bowfin


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I used to fish for bowfin in vermont. They will tear up your bass plastic worm gear and if you find them they will bite like crazy


----------



## fishinmysleep (Aug 11, 2011)

i got a 29 inch bowfin in the huron river years ago i was catfishing also and it put up a crazy fight


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

They are a very strong fish and will give you quite a fight if you hook a big one. I know most don't prefer to catch them but they do provide a fun time if hooked. Congratulations on the catch!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Are these the same as,lawyers,burbot,eelpot.Ive caught a few over the yrs while crappie fishin.I called them dinosaur fish,fite like a catfish.
Supposedly great eating ??.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

is there anything you dont catch....nice fish


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

floater99 said:


> Are these the same as,lawyers,burbot,eelpot.Ive caught a few over the yrs while crappie fishin.I called them dinosaur fish,fite like a catfish.
> Supposedly great eating ??.


No!!! Burbot are good to eat. They are a freshwater cod. Bowfin are good to hook and fight. Watch those teeth!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Lots of fun to catch. I've seen a lot of them caught in the Tusc in the Canal Fulton /Massillon area. Lock 4 seems to be a good spot for them nasty blue mouth weirdos. Real scrappers they are.


----------



## Azzuri (May 14, 2010)

floater99 said:


> Are these the same as,lawyers,burbot,eelpot.Ive caught a few over the yrs while crappie fishin.I called them dinosaur fish,fite like a catfish.
> Supposedly great eating ??.


My friends up in Western NY call bowfin "lawyers". Strange if you ask me!

Nice catch, where did you get him from?


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

so what breed do bowfins belong to? I mean, we know that striped bass, LM bass, SM bass... are all bass... Rainbows and Browns are trout... is it a scavenger? A predator fish? Does it hit surface stuff?
Is it edible?

I've never caught one or even seen one...


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

i took my two year old to sippo last monday and i caught a bowfin, i kept it because i was affraid it was a snakehead but the guys at the bait shop told me otherwise


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

copperdon said:


> so what breed do bowfins belong to? I mean, we know that striped bass, LM bass, SM bass... are all bass... Rainbows and Browns are trout... is it a scavenger? A predator fish? Does it hit surface stuff?
> Is it edible?
> 
> I've never caught one or even seen one...


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/bowfin/tabid/6569/Default.aspx

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

very interesting. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If you want to catch a bunch of bowfin go too metzgers marsh....you will crush them up there even on topwater....they put up an awesome fight especially the 25"+ fish!! Good times and crazy looking species!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I've caught a bunch in a marsh in PA. When the fishing is hot they will eat anything and are great fighters.

Here is a good site about them
http://www.bowfinanglers.com/


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

copperdon said:


> so what breed do bowfins belong to? I mean, we know that striped bass, LM bass, SM bass... are all bass... Rainbows and Browns are trout... is it a scavenger? A predator fish? Does it hit surface stuff?
> Is it edible?
> 
> I've never caught one or even seen one...


Actually, LMB and SMB are both members of the sunfish family, and the striped bass and white bass are temperate bass, or what some people call "true" bass. Just saying! All I know about bowfin is that they are one of the few contemporaries of the dinosaurs that we have still thriving among us today. The gar and sturgeon are not related to it, but are also "pre-historic" species that stood the test of time.

Anyway, nice bowfin! My friend just caught his first in the Tusc. on a crankbait. Said it fought like a catfish and a pike blended together. Might be worth trying for on the flyrod.


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

JSykes3 said:


> Snakehead? Bowfin? Where'd you get it from? Always wanted to catch one of the two.


You would never catch a snakehead this far north. Unless it was one that was released the sameyear you caught it. They have to come to the surface to breath. They couldn't survive the freeze over. That's why its so silly that they are banned up north.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Rmelz said:


> You would never catch a snakehead this far north. Unless it was one that was released the sameyear you caught it. They have to come to the surface to breath. They couldn't survive the freeze over. That's why its so silly that they are banned up north.


Ah, ok. Thanks. Didn't know that.


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Caught one about the same sz. a month ago out of Atwood spillway. HIT A 3" BERKLEY power bait. Did put up a good fight. Had heck of a time getting hook out!


----------

